# rod choice for jiggin the reefs



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

whats your rod choice for jiggin the reefs? do you use the same for blade baits?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use a 6' All Star select meduim action rod with a 2500 series reel.

I use it for blade baiting and jigging.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

My old trusty Cardinal 154 with a 6' Fenwick graphite rod serves as my primary jigging and casting setup.  Backups are a couple of guide series mated to 6 ft. ugly sticks and a Shimano on a 6' light action rod.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

2 Ugly Sticks at 7ft and spin casts with 10lb mono. Love short-tight lines. I use one reel left and the other right so I can reel them with out setting the other down. The longer length helps on the slopes.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Shimano Sonora on a 7' Shimano Clarus medium. Backup, Diawa on a 6'6" Procaster (My NAFC life membership gift).


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I use 2. One is the St. Croix legend series (blue) vertical jigging rod. Thats my primary rod that I cast with. The other is a fenwick HMG AV. Both are med action. Diawa reels with 6 or 8 lb. test. I don't fish blades, but with all the talk I might try some this year. Hair jigs and sassy shads is all that I need!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

6'6 Shimano Claurus with Penn Slammer. Lifetime on the rod for 60 bucks can't beat it. nice and sensative. I might pick up a 7 footer to.


----------



## Pond Scum (Jul 7, 2004)

I agree. The Clarus is an excellent rod for the money. Shimano's high end rod is the Crucial, and this is also a deal at around $120. Compares to the St. Croix Avid. Pick one up some time and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

7' MH Team Allstar
2500 Shimano Symetre

I don't like medium action at all, a walleye has a really bony mouth and you need to slam that hook home


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

not that i get many chances to fish the fish the jig bite on the reefs,but when i do,and for other eye jigging i like my spinning rigs.
7 foot berkley gary roach signature rod(med. power/fast action)w/mitchell 300.
next is a 6 foot garcia conolon in same power/action.i prefer a shorter rod for vertical presentation,but longer one when i need casting distance,though it works for both.
one that's fast becoming a favorite though, is my fenwick med./fast 6'6" baitcast rod w/abu record 50.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be using 6'6" guide series with diawa 2500 series spinning reel. I have 3 set up the same. These have been good in Canada for me so I'll be doing the same at Erie on the reef's.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Symetre 2500 with a 6 ft. med. St. Croix Premier spinning rod.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

7' MEDlight Daiwa heartland walleye rod with a KVD BPS spinning reel/ 8 lb gamma


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I guess I am the only one to use a bait caster. Right hand is a 6'6" falcon with a shimano calcutta 201(left handed) Left hand has the same but 200(right handed). Both spooled with fireline and floro leader.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> I guess I am the only one to use a bait caster. Right hand is a 6'6" falcon with a shimano calcutta 201(left handed) Left hand has the same but 200(right handed). Both spooled with fireline and floro leader.


Not that you are keeping track but that was your 1000th post, boy you got lots to say!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

No just nothing to do! Momma told me to leave her alone and there is nothing on TV.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Papascott said:


> I guess I am the only one to use a bait caster. Right hand is a 6'6" falcon with a shimano calcutta 201(left handed) Left hand has the same but 200(right handed). Both spooled with fireline and floro leader.


I just got a spidercast combo that I'm going to try,the rod is only 6ft so may get a different one. May try the same set up. Wanted to try Vibe's on it.Been wanting to try a baitcaster for a long time.We'll see how it works.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

7' 1 piece g loomis gl3 in medium action with an ex-fast tip. awesome rod for fishing the river or jigging blades/hair jigs. i spool it with 10 lb mono in the river and jigging the lake and 10 lb fireline out in the lake if i use it for casting weight forwards. the ex-fast tip gives awesome sensitivity for a 7' rod and one hell of a hook set. the medium action blank gives it enough flex to fight a fish without giving too much slack. i use a pflueger president reel. i have used most of the spinning reels out there and for the money that is by far the best reel on the market. always loved the shimano stradics but $120 is a little pricey when you can get almost as good of a reel for $50. all the shimano's i have used below the stradic seemed to lose their smothness very quickly. the president has been fished hard for a year and a half now and still reels as smooth as the day i bought it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a 6 footer. I wish mine were 6 footers as they are a little easier to store and don't need the extra length in a boat IMO.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Nothing wrong with a 6 footer


10-4.
i prefer 6 foot for vertical jigging.longer if i'm going to be doing a bit of casting,but for strictly vertical,i think the shorter the better,down to even 5 1/2.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I prefer a 6'er for verticle fishing and jigging as well. I feel that I can feel the softer bites better with a shorter rod.


----------

